# Inductores - Valores Comerciales Estandares



## 426ivan (Abr 9, 2007)

Buenas. Estoy tratando de obtener una señal de control de 100kHz de una línea de 220V 50Hz. La idea es reemplazar un apto que toma la señal enviada por un sensor que se conecta a la red. Para ello estoy haciendo un amplificadorcito que detectará la señal y enviará un 1 lógico a una PC que actuará en consecuencia (dará la orden de parada a una bomba de refrigeración). Pienso filtrar la línea y amplificar la señal y para ello se me ocurrió que podría usar un filtro RC pasa altos básico y luego un RL al que iría conectado un mísero transistor, no sé, BC548 o algo similar que actúe cuando reciba el pulso (o tren de pulsos) de 100kHz. Pero no encuentro por ningún lado los valores comerciales de inductancias para en base a ellos realizar el cálculo del RL que solo permita el paso de dichos pulsos. 

Alguien los conoce más o menos o tiene una página para verlos?

Gracias a todo el que pueda informaciónrmarme!!

Saludos, Iván.-


----------



## mabauti (Abr 9, 2007)

tal ves esto te pueda ayudar:
http://www.futurlec.com/Inductors.shtml


----------



## JV (Abr 9, 2007)

Hola 426ivan, fijate si te sirve:

http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/...ductors/Page,templateId=render,locale=en.html

Saludos..


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 10, 2007)

Buenísimo, muchas gracias niños!! (con todo respeto, claro, recuerden que todos llevamos un niño curioso por la electrónica dentro nuestro, jejeje!)

Un abrazo, Iván.-


----------

